# Ottawa Drummers



## NorthMojoPin (Sep 23, 2006)

Calling all drummers based in or around Ottawa:

ColourSurround, a well established band currently in the studio working on some debut EPs is looking for a full-time drummer after parting ways with their former one. If you're between 19-31 and know of My Bloody Valentine then you're on the right path. Our sound is a bit too unique to be compared to anyone per se but it's lush, driven and melodic. Come on out and be part of an exciting experience. Serious inquiries only please. [email protected]


----------

